# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  Big Scare! (blood python pics)

## Kilo

Well I decided to buy a female blood python today at the expo (hoping to to breed with my male ball Kole for Super Balls)! I brought it home set up his new terrarium, put her in it and closed it right away. Well from my other thread "My boy Kole.. Expo Pics" pics of the blood were requested. So i decided after about 2 hours to go pull her out of the cage and snap a few shots. She was no where to be found.. I looked under everything (which consist of 2 hides). I got scared quick.... I couldn't believe it happend to me! I felt like worst python owner ever  :Sigh2:  . Anway after about 30 minutes of looking I decided to check the hides again thinking I was crazy or something. I remembered the front of the warm hide looking like it had substrate pushed to the door (making it very hard to see in) so i produced to dig through the substrate under the warm hide and FOUND HER BURRIED!?!?! Now I know this isn't a BP and just another species of python but.. I had no clue they would bury themselves? SCARED THE crap OUT OF ME! All is well and now I have pics!

Shot #1


Shot #2


Shot #3


Shot #4


I think she is beautiful and would make awesome *Super Balls*! (getting myself all worked up and it probably won't even happen  :Sad:  )


~Kyle

----------

MSG-KB (06-11-2012)

----------


## Byte

She is beautiful Kyle! We definitely picked out a good one today! Hopefully next year we can can a male and female redtail! But Kali is definitely a * Beautiful*  little snake! 

- Kayla

----------


## Kilo

My blood pics are getting no attention :'(  :Sad:

----------


## ZEKESMOM

wow  :Surprised:  She is beautiful  :Razz:  I just finished reading your post about the expo and was wondering what a blood python was.  I am a brand new bp owner and really know little about the different types, but I am trying to learn. So you can breed a regular bp to your blood python and get superballs?  What exactly are superballs?  I have seen pastels and the albinos and the spiders and a bunch of others but this is the first bloodpython I have seen and don't think I have ever seen a superball.....I have been looking for a good book on bps at my local used bookstore but all they have are old out of date ones...any suggestions on a good book to really introduce me to the large world of bp?  Thanks and good luck with that beautiful girl  :Mouse2:

----------


## joepythons

The blood python and ball python hybrids are called the bloody balls not super balls :Wink:

----------


## Kilo

Oh  :Sad: . At the expo a vendor was selling 2 2ND GEN Super Balls and said he breed a blood and a male ball? Everyone i takled to there agreed. Now in now way am I saying your wrong.. im just confused now  :Sad:  So im trying to breed bloody balls? What do you think my chances are?

----------


## Kilo

@ ZEKESMOM: A blood python is not a ball python  :Wink:  I thought thats what made them super when they were bred.. but i guess im wrong?

@ Joe: how much do bloody ball babies go for?

----------


## Aric

> how much do bloody ball babies go for?


why does it matter what the price is? You should breed for fun, not to try to make alot of money.

----------


## joepythons

> Oh . At the expo a vendor was selling 2 2ND GEN Super Balls and said he breed a blood and a male ball? Everyone i takled to there agreed. Now in now way am I saying your wrong.. im just confused now  So im trying to breed bloody balls? What do you think my chances are?


It would not shock me if someone was trying to sell them by another name to make people think they were new.Going by the sound of your inexperiance with snakes i doubt you will succed in the breeding of the blood to the ball pythons.It is more then just throwing two snakes together and chachingo.I suggest you take your time and take proper care of your snakes and when the time comes then give it a try.Not being rude here just very honest

----------


## Kilo

lol im sorry that came off wrong. Im definitely going to be breeding for fun! Im asking about money because that is going to be my source for bigger better breeds! Im looking for a pair of 100% HET PIED balls. Im a computer programmer.. Im going to college for it. Breeding is going to be a hobby of mine. Sorry that it came off wrong.

Kyle

----------

